# Plate Warming Question



## Guest (Jan 9, 2011)

Was hoping to get some ideas on the best way to warm plates for medium size in-home catered dinner parties.

We are catering a 4-course dinner for 40 in a clubhouse type building in a townhouse complex, and was wondering some methods for warming plates for parties around this size.

For smaller parties we simply throw them in the oven for a few minutes, and for larger events we can rent a whole warming cabinet, but this is kind of in the middle. Any thoughts would be appreicated!

Drew

www.drewcooks.com


----------



## gunnar (Apr 3, 2008)

you can warm them in the oven then stick them in a large ice chest, should carry the heat good enough to get through dinner.


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

cambros


----------



## petemccracken (Sep 18, 2008)

Gunnar said:


> you can warm them in the oven then stick them in a large ice chest, should carry the heat good enough to get through dinner.


If you pre-heat the ice chest with hot water or use foil covered bricks heated in the oven on the bottom of the ice chest, it will even hold longer, almost as good as a Cambro!


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

or just rent a cambro


----------

